# Weiß in Schwarz umwandeln



## McMarcy (10. Oktober 2007)

Servus und Hallo,
Ich bin gerade dabei den Geschäffts LKW eines Kumpels ein bisschen zu bearbeiten und bin auf ein problem gestoßen.
Ich will den LKW von weiß auf schwarz "umlackieren".
Früher konnte ich das aber irgendwie bekomme ich das nichtmehr gebacken...
Ich weiß aber nocht ob das evtl. am weiß liegt, weil andere farben kann ich einfärben.
Hier der LKW, das Führerhaus soll schwarz werden, aber realistisch.
Geht das?

MFG Marcy


----------



## famuz (10. Oktober 2007)

Ein machbarer Ansatz ist dieser hier, funktioniert aber bei deiner Ausgangssituation nicht, weil du ausgerechnet weiss in schwarz haben willst, also probier so:

1.) layer duplizieren.
2.) strg+shift+u (entsättigt das ganze)
3.) strg+i (invertiert das ganze)
4.) mit etwas Geduld und dem Lassotool ne akkurate Selektion fummeln, dann
5.) strg+shift+i (invertiert die selektion)
6.) hit backspace.

sieht dann wie im Anhang aus. Obacht: das issn 5mins.-Machwerk und ich habe mir  nicht die Mühe gemacht, das grün wieder freizustellen.

cheers.

PS: Was unheimlich hilft (sofern Du Einfluss darauf hast) ist, ein hochauflösendes Foto zu machen, das liefert deutlichere Kontraste,
macht das Photoshoppen also auch einfacher. Und als kleine Dreingabe die Info N.I.C.H.T. Licht und Schatten auf einmal zu knipsen, wenn man diese Art Modifikation vorhat.



			
				McMarcy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Servus,
> Kann man auch das Führerhaus schwarz anstatt weiß machen?
> PS, wie dupliziert man ein layer?
> Bin irgendwie da nimmer auf der höhe...



Mir ist klar was Du willst, aber ich würde dich bitten, Dir die basics in Sachen Photoshop selbst anzueignen.

Einen Layer kann man unter anderem so duplizieren.

Diese Seite hier beschreibt das ausgezeichnet.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## McMarcy (10. Oktober 2007)

Hatte darauf kein einfluss.
Irgendwas mach ich falsch, wenn ich backspace drücke is auf einmal alles weg auser das markierte


----------



## thecamillo (16. Oktober 2007)

Du hast deine Datei mit dem Bild in Grün öffnen in Photoshop.

Sofern das Bild bereits die Hintergrundebene ist Doppelklick auf die Ebene.
Klicke mit der Maus auf die Ebene und drücke dann "Strg J" dieser Shortcut dupliziert die Ebene. Blende das orig. Bild aus (mach das Auge weg sofern PC-User).

Die Vorgehensweise meines Vorgängers ist nicht schlecht dennoch kommst du somit an deine Grenzen, denn es wird unweigerlich immer ein Rand zu sehen sein, der aber nicht wünschenswert ist auch wenn er sich nur 5 Minuten damit auseinander gesetzt hat führt diese Vorgehensweise eher zu einem schlechtem Ergebnis.

Ich empfehle dir zu einer simplen Farbkorrektur.

Also du hast nun die Bildebene dupliziert. Ziehe nun mit dem Markuptool (Taste M) eine Auswahl auf deine einzufährende Stelle (würde den ganzen Kasten nehmen) und änderst unter in der Registrierkarte oben Bild->Farbanpassungen (glaub ich - habe das Prog. gerade nicht zur Hand) entweder durch "Farbe ersetzen" oder durch "Selektive Farbkorrektur" die in der Auswahl befindlichen Bildpartieren.

Solltest du damit Probleme haben hier noch die HÄ-Variante:

Duplieziere die Auswahl und lege sie passgenau über die duplizierte Ebene. Gehe auf Bild->Einstellungen->Sättigung verringern (schon isses SW) duplieziere die Egbene und lege Sie wieder passgenau drüber und wähle dann in der Füllmethode "umgekrehrt multiplizieren" (bin mir da aber nicht sicher da ich wie gesagt das Programm gerade nicht zur hand habe um meinen Äusserungen Gewicht zu verleichen) eines von den Fülloptionen erziehlt den gewünschten Effekt einfach nochmal rumspielen.

mfg thecamillo


----------

